# Rat Tail



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My almost 5 month old pup has a rat tail. It's very sad. Will it stay this way or will he grow a brush/longer hair on his tail? It's very long (as in would probably touch the ground if he didn't carry it up). It also seems to have extra joints in it and sometimes it seems to move independently (I tell him he has a velociraptor tail).

He has a fairly close coat right now except along his spine. He looks like he has a faux hawk. 

When do puppies' tail fill out?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

It should poof out! our pup will be 8 month and his tail is starting to poof more and more =)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It seems to me that the pup has to catch up with the tail  I worried about my Sting also - it looked like a rope and not a tail at all. Like Neko posted, around 8 months, the tail will start to fill out and your pup will have grown enough so it is looks like a gsd tail.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It will catch up. ...trust us.......... then you will start to miss that nice tight puppy coat that doesn't shed.........and have tumbleweeds of GSD undercoat taking control of your house in no time.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I won't mind when he gets some hair. His daddy keeps telling him to grow some hair on his freakishly long tail. It's been so long since I've had a GSD puppy, I can't remember when the different phases/milestones hit anymore! This guy is eating my lunch. He is soooo not obedient with the least distractions outside the home. I'll be glad when he matures a bit!


----------



## helinleger (Feb 16, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> My almost 5 month old pup has a rat tail. It's very sad. Will it stay this way or will he grow a brush/longer hair on his tail? It's very long (as in would probably touch the ground if he didn't carry it up). It also seems to have extra joints in it and sometimes it seems to move independently (I tell him he has a velociraptor tail).
> 
> He has a fairly close coat right now except along his spine. He looks like he has a faux hawk.
> 
> When do puppies' tail fill out?


I also have my pup, about 4 months old, a mouse tail. Did you get any improvement afterward?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

helinleger said:


> I also have my pup, about 4 months old, a mouse tail. Did you get any improvement afterward?


Those pups are 7-8 years old now


----------



## helinleger (Feb 16, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Those pups are 7-8 years old now


Is there a picture I would like to see


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Different dogs but going through puppy pics. As they mature they get fuller coats. Those gorgeous winter coats soon be vacuuming daily. Max had a rat tail even at 6 months it was long to felt like a whip. Photo of him present at 6 years. Luna’s tail was never ratty but around 5 months started to get some poof. Photo of her now at 4 years her tail has super floof. Luna and max -


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

helinleger said:


> I also have my pup, about 4 months old, a mouse tail. Did you get any improvement afterward?


Varik does not have a significant brush. He has a fairly close coat other than his topline. It's not really a rat tail anymore, though LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

helinleger said:


> Is there a picture I would like to see


Patience.
One day you will look down and see this majestic adult dog, and miss the puppy he once was. Rat tail, goofy ears, funky puppy coat, and all.


----------

